# General > Photography >  Camera Equipment for sale 2

## taz

Sekonic L-308S Flashmate light meter ( never been used cost new £170) price £100


Lee Big stopper (10 stop ND filter 75mm x 90mm ) never been used due to wrong size.£60
Attachment 32404

----------

